# Poison Ivy Cure



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I was out crow hunting last weekend and got into the Ivy a bit. It seemed to be spreading and popping up all over the place, so I decided to put an end to it. Here's my story...

Took a shower and washed infected area with bar soap, and scratched all bumps until they bled. when I got out of the shower I put rubbing alcohol on a wash cloth and scrubbed infected areas again until I couldnt feel the sting from the alcohol any more. I scrubbed all areas with alcohol 2 - 3 times. Then to seal everything up, I put a layer of Caladryl Clear over areas, waited til that dried, then sprayed some Freeze It hair spray over the Caladryl Clear to form a protective layer. I stood in front of the fan while the hair spray was drying and re-applied about 3 times.

This sounds like a painful method, but it almost drove me nuts sitting @ work all day not being able to scratch it.

What a relief to finally tear into it in the shower. (no pun intended)


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Clorox Bleach will stop it from spreading. It's painful for a few minutes but it works!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

dang i should'a tried that when i had it.

Used IVY arrest....worked for about an hour then u had to apply more...not to mention it was messy.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I do NOT recommend prednisone. Worst prescription drug I've ever taken.  Stick with Cortizone shots from your doctor for poison ivy...INSIST ON THEM!!

Bleach will poison YOU. If you pour bleach on an open wound (IE, poison ivy blisters) there is a good chance it will enter your bloodstream and cause some problems for you. I'm no medical doctor, but that just seems risky to me. Especially if you have scratched until the sores are open and bleeding, which I have also been told leads to infections...far worse than just poison ivy itch.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Lacquer thinner works great too. The Poison Ivy and Poison Oak spreads via the oil in the skin and sweat. So eliminate the oils, and it does not spread, rubber alcohol also works, but LT is much better are quickly removing the oil 1st time. He applied it usually 1once a day, but sometimes twice a day if hot outside and he was sweating. 
My Dad used to get it a lot (all he had to do is get down wind of the plants and he waould get it), and LT really worked well when all else did not.

I know some are going, you got to be kidding using LT, but do not knock it unless you have not tried it. :wink: especially if you have bad case and nothing is working....


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

The military uses bleach to purify water when deployed. I've drank my share on it!

I would not take a bath in bleach but a little on the skin won't bother most persons.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Benadryl helps with the itching.

Poison Ivy is an alergic reaction just like any other allergy. Any alergy medicine should work. It won't stop the spreading but will help the itching. If you end up going to the doctor they will sometimes prescribe certain steroids.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have taken a brush and scratched the area and then poured bleach on it. Hurts a little but dries it up quickly. You can use a towel damp with bleach if your a nervous about getting too much bleach on you.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

NJS--you're right on about the bleach........any "chemicals" like that will have a short-lived effect on the outside and can harm you internally. Fight it from the inside out........cortizone shots are the best....and the quickest.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Go buy the $40 tube of Zenfel. It is well worth it!

Also there are other things at the drug store that will help.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

ZANFEL. Gone is two days. Washes all the bad oils away and leaves you itch free. It is very expensive but well worth it. You can buy it over the counter. Just ask your pharmacist for it. THey can't keep it on the shelves for some reason.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I got to admit the bleach technique worked great for me last summer. I had an outbreak on my legs and it cured it ( the first time I had it) in a couple of days. No bad side effects. I did it in the shower. Scrub it good. Rinse it...then pour some bleach on it. then rinse again! I did it a couple of times and it was gone. I can't see it creating infection when it's a sanitizer. I am not a doctor though.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree, Zanfel is worth it!!! I get P. Ivy by looking at it. The Zanfel breaks down the urisol (sp) and helps with the itching also.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I am not a doctor though.


But you did stay at a Holiday Inn last night!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Bleach is by far the most affective, it even works faster for me than Zanfel. I'm not allergic to poison ivy only oak and sumac. I just rub a little bleach on it before I go to bed and it is gone by morning.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Go buy a bar of Fels Naphta soap. This is an old timers soap. It may not be easy to find. Shower several times a day and each time scrub affected areas several times. It sands off the bumps and dries them out. Very cheap and very effective.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey njsimonson

What didn't you like about the prednisone?


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Prednisone is hard on the GI tract. That can be dealt wityh easily eating nonspicy, nongreasy solid food with each dose. It is dirt cheap. Bleach drank sparingly causes no harm. Needs to be diluted. Straight bleach on the skin will irritate, but not harm you long term. For the itch just use benadryl, hydroxyzine, or atarax (prescription). Many good ideas here.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The side effects were major on my system. Doc said I reacted badly to it and put that I shouldn't be prescribed it in the future.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The military uses bleach to purify water when deployed.


No they don't. That's Calcium Hypochlorite the military uses. On your skin or internally, bleach is not healthy for you. If you get into poison oak or poison ivy and a shower with lots of soap doesn't remove the oils then the safe bet is to see a doctor.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Bleach it!


----------

